# Nissan maxima 96' Audio Bose System



## al12 (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi guys 
Im writing form Poland. I have got the cheapest version of maxima form 1996 year production. I get all leather interior and alu rims.
The problem is with audio bose system. I’ve got all speakers with amplifires 
I tried to find some magic electronic who want to install it, but no one can do it. 
I haven’t removal the deck yet, but I don’t think so that there will be a cables.
My request is. Does anyone has got a diagram how to install it or have been doing it ever.
I lost a lot of time to find some solutions, but I am still in the same point. 
Please help me :

Thank you for any advise 

PS. Here is the pictures. 
I’m intresting is this white insert in radio is necessary to contect this amplifires ???

BOSE SYSTEM MAXIMA IMG_3174.JPG | Fotki, Zdjêcia, Obrazki Fotosik.pl
BOSE SYSTEM MAXIMA IMG_3173.JPG | Fotki, Zdjêcia, Obrazki Fotosik.pl
BOSE SYSTEM MAXIMA IMG_3171.JPG | Fotki, Zdjêcia, Obrazki Fotosik.pl
BOSE SYSTEM MAXIMA IMG_3177.JPG | Fotki, Zdjêcia, Obrazki Fotosik.pl
BOSE SYSTEM MAXIMA IMG_3178.JPG | Fotki, Zdjêcia, Obrazki Fotosik.pl
BOSE SYSTEM MAXIMA IMG_3176.JPG | Fotki, Zdjêcia, Obrazki Fotosik.pl
BOSE SYSTEM MAXIMA IMG_3179.JPG | Fotki, Zdjêcia, Obrazki Fotosik.pl
BOSE SYSTEM MAXIMA IMG_3182.JPG | Fotki, Zdjêcia, Obrazki Fotosik.pl
BOSE SYSTEM MAXIMA IMG_3181.JPG | Fotki, Zdjêcia, Obrazki Fotosik.pl


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

> find some magic electronic who want to install it,


Are you trying to remove the whole factory Bose headunit/amps/speakers and install an aftermarket setup?

If you are trying to retain the Bose headunit but install aftermarket speakers and amplifier, you will need a special Bose line level adapter if memory serves...

AOEM kits


----------



## al12 (Jul 7, 2008)

No. 
You don't understand me.
Now i have factory clarion only on caset player and chip factory Panasonic speakers without any amplifilers. 
I buy all bose system (like in the pictures I showen) 
2x front speakers with amp box 
2x tweeters 
2x rear speakers with amp box

And the problem is how to connect the wires.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

if you do not have the Bose head unit (part in the dash) then the speakers you bought won't work right.
the Bose system uses unique speaker/amp setups that are different from anything else in the industry.


----------



## al12 (Jul 7, 2008)

sory i forgot about the headunit 
i have it.
all equipment is orginal for maxima 
Problem is how to connect the wires.
Does anyone have some diagram


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Get all of the wiring from the donor car and run that, too. 

PhatG20 might have the wiriing diagrams you need in the Factory Service Manual, although this swap is sufficiently rare I'm not sure. (odds are good you can reuse your existing wiring once you figure out the pin-out).


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

al12 said:


> sory i forgot about the headunit
> i have it.
> all equipment is orginal for maxima
> Problem is how to connect the wires.
> Does anyone have some diagram


have you tried just plugging it all in to the existing wiring?


----------

